# Newest CAN Gateway coding problem: 7N0 907 530 C



## kropeck (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi, 
Last time I was asked to recode CAN Gateway because of new navigation installed. What I always do at first contact is auto-scan. But this time when I turned on auto-scan I received a text, that Can gateway doesn't support this function. So I entered directly into 19-CAN Gateway module (it is possible) and wanted to see INSTALLATION LIST, but this was empty. 

So I entered into CODING (07) and the coding was 3 bytes long. After opening LONG CODING HELPER I could only see labels for those bytes. I manually added few zeros ('0') to see if it possible to see full label content and it worked - I could change whole coding. Afert 'ESC' I got standard RECODE MODULE window with new, 7 or 8 bytes (don't remember) long coding. When I tried to "DO IT" first I got a message about new coding, that is longer that original. I told him to continue, but the second message window I've seen was that the coding is not possible. 

Does anybody know how it works now? Is this an error with this CAN Gateway or is there any new coding solution for this? How can I change those settings? Today I've inspected second car with the same CAN Gateway, and this problem repeated.

Below I add attachments of two VCDS windows (unfortunately only polish version) to see the problem. Of course I'm a user of genuine VCDS HEX-USB+CAN interface. 










and coding:











Greetings, 
Mike


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Update to the latest version of VCDS (10.6.3 or higher), that should fix the issue. The general coding does NOT contain the installation list anymore, hence the now shorter (3 Byte) long coding. Use the installation list button if you wish to add/remove modules from the gateway installation list.


----------



## kropeck (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you Sebastian, 
The actual polish version is 10.6.1, thats why I can't do anything with this can gateway. Of course I have EN version installed, but I didn't thought it makes difference


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

That particular gateway has only been in production for a few months, so in this case, it DOES make a difference.  

-Uwe-


----------



## esrodi (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,
As I can see, we must use the installation list to add or remove modules from these newest gateway. But, what if I need to recode an used RHD gateway as LHD? We can do this using long coding in old gateways, but these newest don't allow us to use it. What can we do to fix this issue?

Regards.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Post an Auto-Scan from the car in question please, make sure you are using VCDS Release 11.11.1


----------



## esrodi (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Theresias, 
I haven't installed the new gateway yet. I'd like to know if it would be possible to recode an used RHD gateway as LHD because I heard about problems with this setting on newest gateways, and I'd like to make sure if it's possible to recode it before I buy a used gate. 

Best regards.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We are not aware of any issues in combination with current versions of VCDS. Older versions did indeed have issues but thats why we have free updates. As mentioned above, post an Auto-Scan with the new module installed and make sure to use the latest Release 11.11.1 or newer.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

esrodi said:


> Thanks Theresias,
> I haven't installed the new gateway yet. I'd like to know if it would be possible to recode an used RHD gateway as LHD because I heard about problems with this setting on newest gateways, and I'd like to make sure if it's possible to recode it before I buy a used gate.
> 
> Best regards.


 CCM is the one what makes difference in RHD and LHD. As I know Can Gateway modules are not.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Not sure what difference you are referring to but the Gateway does make a difference because the this is where most control modules get their info on the vehicle details.  Yes, the Gateway has to be coded for LHD/RHD and so do many other modules - not just the CCM.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Not sure what difference you are referring to but the Gateway does make a difference because the this is where most control modules get their info on the vehicle details.  Yes, the Gateway has to be coded for LHD/RHD and so do many other modules - not just the CCM.


I agree about coding I forgot to mention that , I was thinking as far as part number , it should be same on Can Gateway module.
Correct?

I know CCM has two different part numbers for LHD and RHD.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

MK5 CCMs were as far as I know not RHD/LHD specific and MK6s do not have a CCM to begin with and the BCM is not LHD/RHD specific either.

Can we get back to the original topic please?


----------



## markobucko (Jan 21, 2013)

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Control Module Part Number: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component and/or Version: J533 Gateway H37 0614
Software Coding: 350003
Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 30652AFF63C8A59891C
Fault Codes have been Erased

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 126143 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:29:12

installed new 7n0 gateway and getting this code....
any ideas???


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

To be able to answer this we would need to see a complete Auto-Scan, especially the installation list is what interests us...


----------



## markobucko (Jan 21, 2013)

Friday,08,February,2013,00:33:30:60406
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ7W182728 Mileage: 126150km/78385miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Not registered 0011
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

installation list although 2E shows up but is 100% not ticked on list..no idea on that on???

auto scan...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-018-BMN.clb
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 DF HW: 03G 906 018 DF
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.2 G 4345 
Revision: --H42--- Serial number: VWZBZ0G0560090
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 03168 000 1048576
VCID: 6CDDFE8F4F600178ED4

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0023170
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 73EFE5F3125EDE802CE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 GL
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 74EDE6EF1750D9B8354

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006637233
Coding: 05898F2700041500471400001400000000197F07410001
Shop #: WSC 12345 785 00200
VCID: 6CDDFE8F4F600178ED4

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 240107 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 12345 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 38 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD1003LV 
Coding: 0013112
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3D7B03CB649A58F00AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BC HW: 1K0 953 549 BC
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 636 0070 
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 74EDE6EF1750D9B8354

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 873 B HW: 1K0 920 873 B
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZBZ0G0560090
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 21175 146 88183
VCID: 2B5F3D938AEEC640A4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 250511F1000770
Coding: 350003
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 30652AFF63C8A59891C

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 126157 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:39:32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 873 B HW: 1K0 920 873 B
Component: IMMO 3HL 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZBZ0G0560090
Shop #: WSC 44556 321 12345
VCID: 2B5F3D938AEEC640A4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660931317 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2953C79B4012D450562

1 Fault Found:
03138 - Input AUX IN 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 126157 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:39:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 P HW: 1T0 035 680 P
Component: RNS-MID H08 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2319066
Coding: 04000400000000800000
Shop #: WSC 07790 995 07790
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 3B7F0DD3BA8E56C034E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 B
Component: EU West V9 7918 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0988 
Coding: 0000756
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 387512DF4BB87DD8D9C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K2 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 356B1BEB5CAA80B0C2A

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0203 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 809002005103087F2D04840570085FC690FD00
Shop #: WSC 12345 785 00200
VCID: 830F3533C2FE6E00BCE

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Part No: 1K0 951 178 
Component: Neigungssensor 001 0101

Part No: 1K0 951 178 
Component: Innenraumueberw.001 0101

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0988 
Coding: 0000756
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 397317DB70B264D0262

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 P HW: 1T0 035 680 P
Component: RNS-MID H08 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2319066
Coding: 04000400000000800000
Shop #: WSC 07790 995 07790
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 3B7F0DD3BA8E56C034E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 B
Component: EU West V9 7918 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0913 
Coding: 0000064
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012557
VCID: 387512DF4BB87DD8D9C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0913 
Coding: 0000064
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012557
VCID: 397317DB70B264D0262

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## markobucko (Jan 21, 2013)

steering assist and abs faults are because i had battery disconnected and havent driven car yet so they will go once i take for a drive...


----------



## flouris (Mar 9, 2016)

How did you finally resolve the issue and program the gateway?


----------

